# Another built in



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

After tidying up the shop today I made a start on my next job. It is another built in wardrobe set in MRMDF. It is 13' wide and will house hanging rails,shelving, chest of drawers and pull out shoe racks behind a set of sliding raised panel doors. I started by making the chest of drawers carcass and plinth. 

Then cut out all of the drawer fronts. The drawer boxes will be in softwood.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are doing a great job on those cabinets. when you get through with all the other customers, you can fill your new shop.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang that project would take up my entire garage.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Another nice job coming together Alan.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You have to have good dust collection to use MDF, What is MRMDF?

Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Keep the pictures coming. looks nice so far.
Allen


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Herb, yes it is a very fine dust. It is Moisture Resistant Medium Density Fibreboard. This is much less 'fluffy' than the standard MDF and takes paint far easier. it is slightly denser than the usual stuff and ideal for bathrooms and the like.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got most of the build on the shoe cabinets done today. Had a dry fit to make sure everything worked as it should.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Moisture Resistant MDF, That is a new one on me. I don't use much MDF. I know it routes very nice ,paints very nice, makes good templates, is heavy to lift, veneers up good, makes lots of fine dust, more economical,has to have special screws.
How do you hold your joints? I didn't see any fasteners.

Herb


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have to admit I do like using MDF even allowing for the dust problem. I would normally use the Festool Domino to joint carcasses but for the units that will need to be transported in pieces I prefer to use biscuits and screws along with glue for the joints. I make a few wardrobes in MDF and find the best way to dry fit them in the shop and then assemble them on site.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Your doing great Alan,I like that sliding wardrobe idea,very compact,yet easy to get the garments.

Herb


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well over the last couple of days I have been making the shoe racks. There was a lot of work involved in these so I got set up for a production line with the tools and machinery. So by mid day I had them both assembled. 

Then a test inside the cabinet.

With everything lined up I then got on to building the door which as usual took a bit of setting up on the spindle moulder. I have now got a set of gauge blocks for setting it next time.

I am using dowels in the back of the door so I can assemble it accurately on site. 

Next I have a lot of sanding to do and recess the screws for the racks. I shall then be starting on the main doors and the drawer boxes.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had better not show this to Maree......LOL.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang,you have some good ideas there with those sliding wardrobe and shoe cabinet. makes me want to go right out to the shop and build them.

Good job.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Dang,you have some good ideas there with those sliding wardrobe and shoe cabinet. makes me want to go right out to the shop and build them.
> 
> Good job.
> Herb


thought the same....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been AWOL for a while Alan and it's great to see that you're still going strong, you deserve to with such skills.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I was wondering what had happened to you Harry, it's good to see you back, thanks. Yes I am still up to my ears in work I am glad to say. Over the last few days I have been getting the shoe cabinets ready for painting. As you can imagine there was a lot of sanding to be done but they are ready now. 
I also got all of the six sliding doors made for the wardrobe. They are made out of 18mm MRMDF. These are pretty heavy as each one is 6' x 2'6". Here they are ready for priming.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Moisture Resistant MDF, That is a new one on me. I don't use much MDF. I know it routes very nice ,paints very nice, makes good templates, is heavy to lift, veneers up good, makes lots of fine dust, more economical,has to have special screws.
> How do you hold your joints? I didn't see any fasteners.
> 
> Herb


Herb,

I had a few years in a cabinet making factory and everything was either MDF or Chipboard, all moisture resistant. With a few exceptions, all the joints were screwed together. The trick is to pre-drill the screw holes, particularly into the ends. Occasionally some joints were biscuited and glued.

Darryl


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Alan,

I like the design of the shoe cupboard, but I've got to ask... that many shoes? Is this for a relative of Imelda Marcos?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

:lol: No Darryl, I am married to Imelda Marcos's relative. :lol: My customer insisted on plenty of shoe space as she admitted she does have a LOT of shoes! :lol: What is it with women they either collect shoes or handbags?  my wife has in excess of 100! I am convinced I married a centipede. By the way, she doesn't know about this build, shh! :fie:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

uh-oh you guys are going to get in trouble......
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> uh-oh you guys are going to get in trouble......
> Herb


not if they take this helpful hint...


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> uh-oh you guys are going to get in trouble......
> Herb


My wife and daughter just laughed when they read the thread. I should be safe....

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry for not updating this thread but I have had some problems of late. My van gave out last week and was going to cost a lot to repair. £600 for a diesel pump and another £200 fitting charge! It just wasn't worth the cost as it was only worth about £1000. So I had to do some searching for a new (old) one. I finally managed to buy another and got the business up and running again. 
Well having got back onto the wardrobe job I managed to get the drawer boxes built.

I will stain these before fitting the bottoms to them.
Now as my luck has been a bit thin on the ground this month it was inevitable that I would make a mistake somewhere and here it is:

While building the drawer cabinet I had forgotten to allow a gap of 18mm at the front to allow the drawer fronts to be inset! :fie: I had to add some 18mm sq onto the edges. 
I then made a jig to rout the design onto the drawer fronts.

By the end of the day I had the drawer fronts ready for some finish.

I had hoped to get more done today but the day started badly with me losing my keys after dropping them out of the van while posting a letter!  I made it all the way to the timber merchants and then realised what had happened, I re-traced my steps and luckily found them in the middle of the road. :dance3: Roll on 2015 my luck may change.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks really good, you are doing a great job on those.

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the van, Alan.

Don't forget the sign-writing....


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I am finally on finishing at long last. I have almost all of the panels painted now. I have the back of the large doors to paint along with the shelf and divider and then it's done ready to fit. I re assembled the drawer unit today so I could fit the drawer fronts now they are painted. (no doubt they will need adjusting once in place) 


I hope to get the shelf and divider painted tomorrow and a couple more doors. Being so large and being on my own I can only paint two at a time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice...


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking good Alan. How are you attaching the drawer fronts? It looks like you have painted them separate fom the rest of the drawer.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

mailee said:


> I am finally on finishing at long last. I have almost all of the panels painted now. I have the back of the large doors to paint along with the shelf and divider and then it's done ready to fit. I re assembled the drawer unit today so I could fit the drawer fronts now they are painted. (no doubt they will need adjusting once in place)
> 
> 
> I hope to get the shelf and divider painted tomorrow and a couple more doors. Being so large and being on my own I can only paint two at a time.


Boy that is a great set of drawers. That MDF sure takes paint nicely. You did a fabulous job on those.
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Alan.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Actually Darryl, the drawer fronts are separate from the boxes and are screwed into place from the back. This is a personal preference as I like to see the contrast between the wood and the white finish. 
Yes Herb, I like to use the moisture resistant MDF as it does take paint much better. 
I have almost finished painting and this is just part of the complete lot!


Hoping to get them ready for fitting late next week......finally! Got to admit I shall be happy to see the back of them as they seem to have taken so long.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

mailee said:


> Thanks guys. Actually Darryl, the drawer fronts are separate from the boxes and are screwed into place from the back. This is a personal preference as I like to see the contrast between the wood and the white finish.
> Yes Herb, I like to use the moisture resistant MDF as it does take paint much better.
> I have almost finished painting and this is just part of the complete lot!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan.

I plan to replace the front panels on the cabinets in our house one day, and thought I would do much the same. The factory I used to work for has a completely different system where the drawer sides and runners are the one unit. One day I will get to my own.... 

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Had a final fitting today to make sure everything fits as it should. I am waiting for the handles at the moment and hoping they arrive before Tuesday! I know I should have ordered them earlier but had to wait for the customer's approval. If they arrive in time then I shall be fitting these on Thursday.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking good, Alan. How is the new van working out?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

At long last I have got to a stage where I can post some pics of the fit. What I expected to take two days has taken three so far! I still have to return to make a deeper pelmet due to problems with the original frame that was fitted. Apart from a bit of snagging and the pelmet it is finished. 
Here are the pics to prove it:





It has been a nightmare of a job but I am pleased with it.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

That's good, Alan. Another happy customer.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got back to this job this morning and fitted the new pelmet. Glad to say it is all finished now and the customer is very happy with it. :dance3:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They have a lot to be happy about Alan. Very nice.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Alan I am extremely impressed , great outcome . That looks to labour intense for this guy


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice work, Alan!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I am happy with it now it is finished but hope I don't get another for a while as it seems to have taken forever and with all of the problems with it, I am now looking forward to a nice set of gates in softwood and an Oak TV cabinet, less stressful I think.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did a great job Alan, Anyone would be proud to own that set of built-ins.
Herb


----------

